# Pace e Luce - good hairderssers?



## pickle1973 (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi everyone

I am still looking for a good hairdressers in Dubai and have been recommended Pace e Luce opposite Deira City centre. Has anyone been and would you recommend?

I am particularly interested in finding someone who is good at natural blonde highlights rather than canary yellow ones so any advice would be welcomed! 

Thanks


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi Pickle

I'm not a fan of Pace e Luce, although I have only been to the Souk Al Manzil one in Downtown. 

I am an "assisted" blonde also, and can recommend Marina at Salon Ink in Oud Metha - 04 334 4002 . It's not the easiest salon to find, but she does a great job. A couple of other hairdressers have actually commented on how natural my highlights look. 

Good luck!

KP


----------



## newbie913 (Aug 31, 2010)

i recommend issam at the hair shop (located at trade centre apartments). been going to him since i got to dubai and no complaints.


----------

